# Грыжа L5-S1. Помогите определиться



## Хамелеон (17 Апр 2022)

Всем привет!

Хотел бы услышать мнение специалистов.

Мне 36 лет. Со спиной я мучился давно, еще с института. Но тогда просто побаливала поясница, обходился мазями, пару дней болело и проходило.

В апреле 2020 первый раз серьезно прихватило спину. Боль сильная в пояснице и отдавало сильно в ногу по задней стороне бедра. Как раз в тот момент угодил в больницу с воспалением легких (не ковид). После больницы сделал МРТ. Заключение: остеохондроз и спондилоартроз пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника; правосторонняя парамедианная минимально мигрирующая грыжа (экструзия) диска L5-S1, с умеренным центральным стенозом позвоночного канала, с деформацией правого корешка S1; гемагеомы позвонка L5.

Отправили к нейрохирургу. Он сказал, что нужна операция. Я собрал документы и встал на квоту. Но пока ждал, сходил еще к мануальному терапевту на прием. В итоге он дал комплекс упражнений, плюс медикаментозное лечение. В итоге я наладил состояние, боли ушли. От операции я отказался.

Так прошло полтора года. А в ноябре 2021 года опять прихватывает спину. Опять боль в пояснице, переходящая в заднюю часть бедра. Делаю опять МРТ. Заключение : дегенеративно-дистрофичиские изменения поясничного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз, спондилоартроз); правосторонняя субартикуляная грыжа (экструзия) диска L5-S1, с деформацией хода правого корешка S1; протрузия межпозвонкого диска L4-L5, без корешковой деформации; гемангеома позвонка L5.

Я опять решил повторить лечение как и полтора года назад. Боли в спине прошли, но вот остались небольшие боли в ноге, из-за которых я начал хромать на правую ногу. Вроде шло все на улучшение. Но в январе 2022 года из-за резкого движения опять резкая боль в спине, сильная боль в ноге, плюс перекосило тело. Начал лечение у невролога. Прописали мне корсет, катэну, сирдалуд, ксефокам, артоксан и мильгаму. Еще электрофарез с карипаином. Курс таблеток и уколов я прошел. Электрофарез мне отказались делать в физиокабинете, сказав, что из-за гамангеомы физио противопоказано.

В итоге опять боль в спине ушла, в ноге осталась и хромата тоже осталась. И вот опять в конце марта сильно спазмируются мышцы бедра, да так, что я не смогу на ногу вообще наступать и была очень сильная боль. Боли в спине не было. Опять пошел к неврологу, сказали что это просто спазм мышц. Прописали бакласан и ксефокам. Спазм сейчас вроде прошел. Но появились тянущие боли по задней части бедра, идущие ниже по икре и правой стороне стопы. Онемений особо не замечал.

Сделал МРТ и пришел с ним к нейрохирургу. Он сказал, что корешок S1 пережат. И если хочу избавиться от болей нужна операция. Что я уже давно лечусь и раз улучшений нет – только операция мне может помочь. Но при этом описал возможные последствия операции, которые меня останавливают от принятия решения.

 Поэтому прошу совета и помощи в вопросе: все же мой последний шанс операция или есть еще вероятность обойтись консервативным лечением?


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2022)

@Хамелеон, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Апр 2022)

Где поперечные снимки МРТ?


----------

